# And the award goes to...



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

This Giant douche! Jacqueline Guzman!


























New York, NY – A New York City actress has been fired from her acting company after she posted a rant about street closures for New York Police Department (NYPD) Officer Jason Rivera’s funeral to social media on Friday (video below).

Officer Rivera and his partner, NYPD Officer Wilbert Mora, were fatally shot in the line of duty while responding to a domestic dispute in Harlem on Jan. 21.

Tens of thousands of police officers from all across the country descended on Manhattan to pay respects at the fallen hero’s funeral on Jan 28.

Numerous roads were shut down and sidewalks were blocked off as hundreds of police vehicles participated in Officer Rivera’s funeral procession. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487046090885148673
But one city resident wasn’t feeling mournful as everyone else around her grieved for the loss of the 22-year-old police officer, and she expressed her displeasure with the inconveniences on TikTok, the New York Post reported.

“We do not need to shut down most of Lower Manhattan because one cop died for probably doing his job incorrectly,” Jacqueline Guzman ranted in the video posted under the TikTok handle @vinylboobs.

“They kill people who are under 22 every single day for no good reason and we don’t shut down the city for them,” Guzman added.

She panned the closed street lined with police cars and ambulances and then continued her rant, the video showed.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487115414173884418

“Like this is f–king ridiculous,” Guzman complained. “This is f–king ridiculous. What if somebody is having a heart attack in this area? Nobody can get to them because it’s all blocked off for one f–king cop.”

Her post was met with immediate blowback from people across the country.

The actress took the video down shortly after she posted it, but not before offended viewers captured it for posterity and dissemination, the New York Post reported.

The acting company that Guzman worked for, Face to Face Films, posted a statement to its Facebook page on Saturday that said it didn’t condone or support the comments she had made about Officer Rivera.

“As a result, she is no longer a member of our company,” the statement concluded.

Guzman has since deleted all of her social media accounts, the New York Post reported.

Her biography of on the Face to Face Films website said she was “a Cuban American actress based in NYC, originally from Hialeah, Florida.”

The police officers’ union put out a statement that condemned Guzman’s “hate” and asked the city to support them, the New York Post reported.

“New Yorkers turned out by the thousands yesterday to help us honor our fallen brother. One person spreading hate cannot erase that. This kind of garbage has polluted the conversation for far too long. We need the New Yorkers who are standing with us to speak up and push back,” NYPD Police Benevolent Association (PBA) President Patrick Lynch said.

Watch Guzman’s disrespectful rant in the video below. WARNING – Obscene Language:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1487512742458241029
You done messed up Jay-quell-lin!


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

I would rather be part of a society where citizens line the streets to watch the killers body dragged by a rope around his neck than one where 10,000 cops in dress blues stand by saluting. If the district attorneys and politicians no longer want to play by the agreed upon rules, then that should be carried on down the line. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Hush said:


> I would rather be part of a society where citizens line the streets to watch the killers body dragged by a rope around his neck than one where 10,000 cops in dress blues stand by saluting. If the district attorneys and politicians no longer want to play by the agreed upon rules, then that should be carried on down the line.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


The tipping point is coming.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

What a Cunt.


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

Who?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Jay-Quil. A daytime bitch.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

CCCSD said:


> Jay-Quil. A daytime bitch.


Side effects may include: job loss, looking like a cold hearted bitch, queffing, moist ear canals and many civil motor vehicle infraction.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

USAF286 said:


> Who?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Exactly. Like most people I had never heard of her and will forget all about her in five minutes. Not only is she irrelevant and insignificant now, but if people like her live to be 100 they will never have the positive impact on the world that Officer Rivera had in his short time here.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I once heard that Jack Guzzle wasn't even much of an actor. Yeah, ACTOR, I heard through the grapevine that Jack is a Transgender who, though not through with the process, is most of the way through. I respect hi...HER for doing what is best for HER and wish HER well.

Her birth name is actually John Patrick O'Malley and SHE has decided to take on an Hispanic persona to further embrace ethnicity. God Bless her. 

NO WAIT, DIETY bestow blessing upon her from Mother Earth.

I walked into a minefield there, but extracted myself with dignity.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Hialeah Florida.....go back there ya filthy animal and eat a flamingo turd


----------

